# I need help please!!!!



## Romanson (9 mo ago)

Greetings from Montenegro
I just Purchased my Beretta 92fs , and its a gost one.
It is thing of beauty.
But then I saw that flaw on barrel mouth , dont know how to call it.
Is this normal?


----------



## Romanson (9 mo ago)

Anybody?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I would return it to the gun store and get a different one.


----------



## Romanson (9 mo ago)

That is not so easy in my country
Here are some more photos
It looks like its far from inside of the barrel ????


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Romanson said:


> Anybody?


No it's not normal. Judging from the pictures it's more cosmetic than anything else and shouldn't affect the performance or accuracy. A gunsmith should be able to take care of that in less than 10 minutes if it bothers you. Or you can do it yourself. I cut down the Lone Wolf barrel on my Glock G26 then finished it off using a ball bearing and a 1/4 inch wide strip of 320 wet or dry sandpaper tightly wrapped around it to re-crown the sharp edge to about a 45 degree bevel. After that you can also finish the face of the barrel by placing the 320 wet or dry on a flat surface and sanding the face of the barrel. I also did this on my G26 to remove the cut marks along with beveling the outer edge. Your objective is to remove the imperfections nothing more. Or if you have drill press you can buy a barrel crowning tool Barrel Crown Tools - Pacific Tool and Gauge. But they're not cheap especially if you're only going to use it once.

Of course you could also send the gun back or at least try and get them to get you a new barrel. In which case you'll be at their mercy and have to wait who knows how long to get either your gun back or another barrel.


----------



## Romanson (9 mo ago)

If its just cosmetics it doesnt bother me at all


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Howdy.
Not normal, but looks cosmetic. What country? You may be able to contact Beretta for a barrel replacement. 
As long as the crown isn't damaged, and there is no real way to figure it out over the internet, shoot it and see. Crown damage won't make the thing blow up in your hand, but could cause some accuracy problems, then again, you may never notice.
Good Luck


----------



## Romanson (9 mo ago)

Yeah , I know all of that. 
Montenegro state , soooooo like 500 years behind of all.
I will see , but it realy does look cosmetic.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

The muzzle crown can have an effect on accuracy. It should be chamfered evenly so the bullet departs with gases releasing evenly on all sides. 

A gunsmith should be able to easily dress up any flaws in the crown, since returning it could be a problem. Otherwise contacting Beretta for warranty work could be possible. They may only need the barrel to be sent.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Muzzle on my 1991 made 92FS. Evenly cut crown all the way around.


----------



## Romanson (9 mo ago)

So i went to gunsmith , and he said , that it is purely cosmetic defect , that he can solve.
He said tha bore axe and inside of the barrel is far from this , and that the gun is in perfect condition.
That is how that looks on a daylight


----------



## Romanson (9 mo ago)

So i tested the precision of the gun , and it is more than great.
Groups are great too , soooo its great.
After the test , my gusmith polihed the crown , and then we tried gun again.
It has great acuracy so yeah.
And to me , it looks eaven better now


----------



## Romanson (9 mo ago)

Now it looks like this


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Romanson said:


> Now it looks like this


Looks like he did a nice job!!!


----------



## Romanson (9 mo ago)

If you realy dive into it , you can see a tiny little spot?
Meybe I souldnt touch it no more


----------



## Romanson (9 mo ago)

What do you think?
Good job?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Romanson said:


> If you realy dive into it , you can see a tiny little spot?
> Meybe I souldnt touch it no more


Leave well enough alone. It is barely noticeable and the smith did a very nice job. In time, normal wear and tear will make more marks than this.
Enjoy.


----------



## etec800r (10 mo ago)

Looks good, I would leave it as is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Gunsmith did a great job.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

denner said:


> Gunsmith did a great job.


Yes leave it alone. If that gun was made at Gallatin, TN. I'm not surprised. You likely should have got a replacement barrel from Beretta free as that came from Italy? Not U.S.

I got a 92X Centurion in 2020 & it had metal flake piece inside the frame & other shoddy milling inside. Bluing on barrel muzzle looks uneven. Fixed it myself where a drilled hole needed filing and forgot about sending it in. But that was Pandemic big time & theft became prevalent in shipping. Beretta had approved most of repairs.

Great accuracy so it worked out fine. Product from Gallatin shoddy still. Check carefully before it comes home if a 92X.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## AdioSS (Dec 4, 2020)

Definitely only a cosmetic issue. If that small mark bothers you the gunsmith should be able to clean it up more.


----------

